# It's time for cheese.......



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2021)

I've depleted my cheese supply...  For some reason the last month has been, "I want some cheese" type appetite...  Funny how that goes in spurts...
Soooo, here it is....

I really like Tillamook...







Great cheese, lookin' to get better...






Cold, thin blue smoke....






Looks good... Nice, light TBS....






1 full AMNPS of dust.. In the mail box mod...  Lasts about 5 hours...
Tri mix.. 40-40-20...  corn cob, pit choice & mesquite






Smoker temp 58F....






Outside it's 35F....






Each chunk is individually wrapped in cling film....
Makes it easy to pull out 1 chunk to have with
wheat thins or triscuits or Roxy, ...  She loves cheese...
Really, anything I'm eating...
Then I can re-vac and seal for more storage time...






Roxy, my pal.......






Thanks for lookin'......


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 8, 2021)

Good looking cheese dave. I also like Tillamook. They have some awesome butter as well


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 8, 2021)

Good looking cheese. Roxy looks like she knows who the soft touch for snacks is. 
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 8, 2021)

Some good looking cheese and a fine looking pup you got there Dave, life is good! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 8, 2021)

That's a good idea cutting in chucks.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 8, 2021)

Cheese looks real good Dave. Roxy hoping you drop a piece every now and then.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks real good dave! I've been wanting to try corn cob. Tillamook is one of my favorite!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice job on the cheese Dave! And a good looking pal you have there!

Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 8, 2021)

Cheese looks pretty tasty there Dave.    How long does the full AMNPS of dust burn?  I usually smoke my cheese anywhere from 2 to 3 hours.

I also use your idea of cutting the block of cheese into cracker size blocks so when I slice it the piece of cheese will plop onto the cracker for a perfect fit.

Your Roxy looks just like my Sadie. . .They could be twins.  Is she a pure bred Lab?







Mine will eat anything as well. . .LOL!

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice smoked cheese Dave. The dust works great with cheese.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice
Tillamook was our favorite when we lived in the PNW.
Happy to see it recently stocked in stores around here.

No such thing as 5 second rule with Roxy hanging that close to you?


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 8, 2021)

Very nice, Dave!
I'm curious about a couple of things.
I read somewhere once about giving it a light coat of olive oil before vac-sealing, which I have always done (to prevent mold, I believe). Have you heard of that?
What temp do you store it at?  I had a wine cooler that I kept it in that I could set at 49F. The cooler gave out a few weeks ago.....
I have enough to last until it's not freezing out :-)
My favorite lately has been Mozzarella.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Very nice, Dave!
> I'm curious about a couple of things.
> I read somewhere once about giving it a light coat of olive oil before vac-sealing, which I have always done (to prevent mold, I believe). Have you heard of that?
> What temp do you store it at?  I had a wine cooler that I kept it in that I could set at 49F. The cooler gave out a few weeks ago.....
> ...




I've heard the smoke kills the ability of mold to take hold....

Tight cling wrap and vac packing and a 34F fridge...  no mold happens here....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Good looking cheese dave. I also like Tillamook. They have some awesome butter as well



_Thanks...    I like all of their products.... _



JLeonard said:


> Good looking cheese. Roxy looks like she knows who the soft touch for snacks is.
> Jim
> 
> _Thanks and yes she does.._..





sawhorseray said:


> Some good looking cheese and a fine looking pup you got there Dave, life is good! RAY



_I hope it has a good flavor.. She's a good girl and life is pretty darn good Ray..._



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That's a good idea cutting in chucks.



_The chunk thing evolved over time....  Sure works good.._..



Winterrider said:


> Cheese looks real good Dave. Roxy hoping you drop a piece every now and then.



_Thanks, If I don't drop any, she rams into my thigh, with her chest, to wake me up...._



Sowsage said:


> Looks real good dave! I've been wanting to try corn cob. Tillamook is one of my favorite!



_Thanks...  Cob...  Using it straight it don't taste too good...   I have to mix it.._



Brokenhandle said:


> Nice job on the cheese Dave! And a good looking pal you have there!
> 
> Ryan



_Thanks Ryan, She's an awesome pal..._.



BandCollector said:


> Cheese looks pretty tasty there Dave.    How long does the full AMNPS of dust burn?  I usually smoke my cheese anywhere from 2 to 3 hours.
> 
> I also use your idea of cutting the block of cheese into cracker size blocks so when I slice it the piece of cheese will plop onto the cracker for a perfect fit.
> 
> ...



_Thanks John,  A full tray of dust smokes about 5 hours...  It's a very light smoke..  Roxy is 1/8 full size Poodle and the rest is Golden Retriever and Lab... Or so the guy said..  She really likes to eat road kill...  She scours the ditches at least twice a day....  If it's on the center line, she will not move for a car..._




SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Nice smoked cheese Dave. The dust works great with cheese.



_Thanks. Rick...  the dust does work great for cheese and I use it for everything.._.



Fueling Around said:


> Nice
> Tillamook was our favorite when we lived in the PNW.
> Happy to see it recently stocked in stores around here.
> 
> No such thing as 5 second rule with Roxy hanging that close to you?



_They lowered the price for Tillamook during all the lock down...   They must have had an over supply around here...  YEP !!! She usually grabs it before it hits the floor..._..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2021)

The cheese looks great. No Tillamook in my area but an area General Store hand cuts wedges of a Sharp NY Cheddar that's very tasty. They call it "Man Crack" as during Deer Season, Hunters buy up all they can get! Its a brisk seller year round as well. Your Roxy is a Beauty!...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 8, 2021)

daveomak
  I used to have myself a Roxy....she was an Italian mastif.(cane corso) Probably the best dang dog I ever had!...i miss her!! And 

 BandCollector
  I had a Sadie too...this one was a beagle. She was the one that i cuddled up to at night as a young man and also tought me how to trust......when you put her on a rabbit that she would run in a half mile circle in the woods you wondered if she would ever come back.....well she always did....thats a rough thing to let go when your 11 years old and she is your best friend!  There is a lot to learn from that!! Good memories and some good life lessons!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2021)

Great looking cheese.    All these cheese posts reminded me I am out.  I better get some going.  I too like dust for cheese, usually pitmasters or maple.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> The cheese looks great. No Tillamook in my area but an area General Store hand cuts wedges of a Sharp NY Cheddar that's very tasty. They call it "Man Crack" as during Deer Season, Hunters buy up all they can get! Its a brisk seller year round as well. Your Roxy is a Beauty!...JJ



_Thanks JJ, The Amish make some great cheeses...  We get their butter here...  it's REALLY good..  _
I make Ghee from the no salt butter.....





	

		
			
		

		
	
...
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sowsage said:


> daveomak
> I used to have myself a Roxy....she was an Italian mastif.(cane corso) Probably the best dang dog I ever had!...i miss her!! And
> 
> BandCollector
> I had a Sadie too...this one was a beagle. She was the one that i cuddled up to at night as a young man and also tought me how to trust......when you put her on a rabbit that she would run in a half mile circle in the woods you wondered if she would ever come back.....well she always did....thats a rough thing to let go when your 11 years old and she is your best friend!  There is a lot to learn from that!! Good memories and some good life lessons!



_A dog can teach us so much....  If we only pay attention..._




pc farmer said:


> Great looking cheese.    All these cheese posts reminded me I am out.  I better get some going.  I too like dust for cheese, usually pitmasters or maple.



_Time to "Get-her-done", Adam.... Take some pictures..._.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2021)

daveomak said:


> _Thanks John, A full tray of dust smokes about 5 hours... It's a very light smoke.. Roxy is 1/8 full size Poodle and the rest is Golden Retriever and Lab... Or so the guy said.. She really likes to eat road kill... She scours the ditches at least twice a day.... If it's on the center line, she will not move for a car..._


Thanks for the reply Dave,

Mine loves road kill as well.  After all, they are dogs!  Not too keen about that center line standoff though.

Take care,

John


----------

